# Fractals (56k? Come back tomorrow)



## Mohain (Mar 12, 2006)

Not something I have the time for these days but I used to spend hours and hours trying to produce pleasing fractal patterns. I know they're a bit old hat these days but I've always had a fascination for them (hence the avatar). They're just so organic and have deep links with, well ... everything! Anyway, here are the last lot I did (about 2 years ago now). 

(Some of them are quite big, soz!)

1. Snail






2. Sol B.





3. Thorn





4. Organ





5. Alien Birth





6. Breath





7. Droplets





8. Galaxy





9. Garden





10 Long Dark Tunnel





11. Shell





12. Sier





Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## Arch (Mar 12, 2006)

Interesting series mohain.... i use to play around in ps in a similar way. but not with such intense patterns. I especially like the alien birth, the droplets and the shell ones... good job :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 12, 2006)

i just spent 15 minutes watching your fractals! Love them all


----------



## Mohain (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks  

Takes up far far too much time and the results are unpredictable but you can get some beautiful images if you persevere


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2006)

thse are mental... I just love looking at these, and i gotta say your fractals are some of the most interesting i've seen in a long time. the first one is probably my favorite... so complex and so beautiful 
I say we should have these as the next avatar theme... btw, mind if  i use "thorn" for a little time?
btw2: I used to have a program to generate fractals, but i didn't understand a damn in there... what did you use?


----------



## Mohain (Mar 14, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I say we should have these as the next avatar theme... btw, mind if i use "thorn" for a little time?
> btw2: I used to have a program to generate fractals, but i didn't understand a damn in there... what did you use?


 
Hi alexandra,

Sure, you can use anything you like! Fill your boots!! I have a whole load more on my PC, perhaps I should get a little gallery going. 

The program I used for this is called Ultra Fractal www.ultrafractal.com There is a free demo but it puts a horrible watermark across the image. As I said before it takes a good while of mucking around and lots of tutorials are needed to get anywhere with it, but it does have the option of outputting your final image at any resolution you want (although massive resolutions take hours and hours to do)! The good thing about it is that there is/was a large community of 'heads' constantly adding new formulas and maps that you can download directly into the program but it gets to the stage where there is an overwhelming choice of options available. If I get a gallery together I'll link it here and feel free to help yourself or let me know if you want a certain image at a certain size and I'll see what I can do!

Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 17, 2006)

I gave it a try:

I saved it wrong, so it is small, but this is the first image that I made:





And I made this out of the first image (It reminds me of Crown Royal LOL)


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 18, 2006)

After messing around for a few hours, I finally learned some tricks, but I cannot get it size right in photobucket, but here is my latest attempt:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Mohain...these are all absolutely beautiful!
Wonderful art :thumbsup:


----------

